# How do you search II without committing my Kierland?



## Sir Newf (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm just curious to see what a trade would bring me. How can I search II with out committing my Kierland week? And what if I wanted to search II for a 'silver' Kierland week that I am considering purchasing?
Thanks in advance for your great advice!


----------



## skim118 (Feb 10, 2006)

You can logon to your II account online and explore what is available for your current Kierland week without any commitment.  It's hard to know what a silver week would pull, but I assuming it would be able to pull other SVO deposits during the unoffical Starwood prefernce period( 3 days ???), before others in II have a chance.

We were very close to buying Kierland last year & eventually bought the Explorer package($1495  for 50,000 Starpoints + 4 nite vacation) instead to think about it further.  

We love Kierland during summer, but we have decided not buy the any weeks there since we can get them thru exchanges consistently(for now).


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 10, 2006)

Do you use the starcentral web site or II web site?


----------



## skim118 (Feb 10, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> Do you use the starcentral web site or II web site?




II web site; once you have your II account number, you can call Interval and setup your account.

Sara


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 10, 2006)

I thought that you had to go thru Starwood for the external exchange.


----------



## seenett (Feb 10, 2006)

You do have to go through Starwood for an ongoing external exchange request.  You need to be assigned an actual week for trading purposes.  If you change your mind before a match has been made by II, Starwood can cancell the request.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 10, 2006)

I did what you said, but now I have another question. I own a 2 bd l/o, when I look at my unit at II it lists as a 2 bd. How do I use it as two one bedrooms instead? I don't see an option to break it apart.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 11, 2006)

That may be a mistake in the way your II account is set up. When I search (I have a 2 BR lockoff) I have a choice: 1 BR A, 1 BR B or master 2 BR. When I click on master 2 BR, it then asks me again, what part of the lockoff I want to use. Sounds like you're not getting those choices when you search.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 11, 2006)

I am assuming that your 2 bm l/o is a fixed week. I was told by the II representative that I have to have Starwood do the deposit for me. I am assuming its becuase we have a float week.


----------



## baz48 (Feb 13, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> I am assuming that your 2 bm l/o is a fixed week. I was told by the II representative that I have to have Starwood do the deposit for me. I am assuming its becuase we have a float week.



We own a 2 BR L/O at Maui and also at Kierland.  When I do a search (without a deposit first), I can break up the Maui L/O, but not the Kierland L/O.  They're both float weeks, so I don't know why there's a difference.  I'll try to call them and see what the deal is.


----------



## baz48 (Feb 14, 2006)

Confusion reigns.  II told me that my Kierland is listed as a simple 2 BR (not a L/O) because that's the way Starwood listed it with them and I shoudl call Starwood to get it straightened out.  Starwood tells me that, no, II lists all of Kierland that way and in order to search with a 1 BR with II, I'd have to deposit a 1 BR.  So I called II again.  Different agent tells me that it's II's new policy that one can't do an online search without depositing first.  She explained that doing a search as a Request First is not reliable because what we might see now may not be available once we have Starwood deposit the week.  And also the results would depend on the exact week that Starwood deposits.  (Of course while she's telling me this I'm doing an online search without a deposit, but never mind.)  She says that they had many complaints from people who saw availability disappear by the time they got their unit deposited so they've recently changed the way searches are done.  Even though she suggested I do it, I'm not inclined to go through the exercise of having Starwood deposit a unit just so I can do a search and then have them take it back out again if I don't see anything I like.  Besides, I didn't think you could take back a deposit once it was made.  I felt that we were talking in circles after a while, so I just gave up.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 14, 2006)

I got a similar explanation too. I was told we have to request Starwood to deposit a week in our account first.


----------



## grgs (Feb 14, 2006)

My II account still shows Kierland as either a 2bd or 1bdA or 1bdB.

Glorian


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 15, 2006)

I bought mine in October 05. Maybe you bought yours further back and they changed the rules for new purchases.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 15, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> My II account still shows Kierland as either a 2bd or 1bdA or 1bdB.
> 
> Glorian



My Kierland 2-bed Platinum at II is shown without either. It just says "2006 (Float)". I believe I have to call Starwood to have them deposit the 2-bed or the lock-out before it will show correctly.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 15, 2006)

When you go to the II site and go to the exchange part, click on where is says my units, then hit the select button. On the II search part, upper left side, it will show 2 bedroom. Not a lock-off or option for either one bedroom.


----------

